# My cat is afraid of feet?



## brighteyed (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello,

New to the forum, so hello to everyone. -smiles-

I have a lot of experience with cats and have had them my whole life. When moving for college, the family cats stayed with my parents. My boyfriend and I decided to adopt a pair of matched, and full grown cats. There are so many in need of a home, and we thought that a calmer full grown animal would be the best fit. I knew the risks of adopting a full grown shelter animal, such as behavioral problems due to the stress of it all. Most of them I have seen before though, so I wasn't really very worried. The cats we picked out were both in the same cage and got along well with each other and both of us. The female was a tabby/torti named Rain, and the male was a plain black long hair named Oden. Just after getting them home, Oden panicked. (They are not litter mates, and came from different homes before shelter life. Rain did great though and adjusted instantly.) After a bit of thinking, I noticed a pattern. Whenever he was held he immediatly calmed down and purred loudly, but on the ground he was quite nervous. I watched Oden's behavior a bit more after that, and confirmed that he was afraid of my feet and he was even more afraid of Kevin's -my boyfriend- The worry I have is that he was abused in some way before he came to the shelter.  

The plan to fix this is to just give him more time, and just to let him come to us. We also got him lots of covered beds so he has a place to hide if needed. Tonight we fed them their favorite food while laying on the floor with him at his level, and that seemed to help him relax. We hope to get him to the point where he is just as social as his adopted sister. 

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else has dealt with this issue in cats, and if so how they dealt with it. Any information would be helpful.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I think it's great you adopted adult kitties.

I don't have any experience with this issue, but it sounds like you're doing everything right. Some of our members may have dealt with this before.

In the meantime, any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

It does sound like he had a bad or confusing experience. It could have been abuse, but it could also have been an (apparently male) owner who didn't notice where he stepped for whatever reason, and the kitty learned to be extra careful.

What you're doing so far seems fine. Hopefully he'll learn that it's safe to be around you (and your feet).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oden just needs time to bond with you and begin to trust you. To find out your different than the abusive people who probably kicked him in his past. I would have your bf be the bringer of good things to Oden so he will realize when that male person approaches me & he always makes my life happy with the great stuff he is giving me. Oden will come around with your consistant patient actions.

Im a big beleiver that cats understand what we are saying and communicating with our energy. Calmly tell him what you are about to do. Also keep sending him messages that he is safe with you both, this is his forever home, you love him etc. Youll be amazed at the change.


----------



## brighteyed (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah. This morning he has calmed down a bit more. He cuddled in bed with us for a tiny bit, and has fallen in love with this cuddle next we bought from petco.

We were playing the feather toy with rain while sitting down on the floor, and then suddenly he ran out to join in. It was cute, but again he bolted when I stood up. Getting better though. Improvement is all we're looking for after all.


----------

